# Le calme avant, le ventilo maintenant....



## igodwt (29 Mars 2005)

Salut
J'ai mon ibook G4 depuis décembre, et depuis à peu près 3 semaines, j'ai le ventilo qui fonctionne en permanence...
Avant, il ne faisait aucun bruit, et maintenant, il tourne toujours... C'est très agacant, surtout quand on sait que ce n'est pas normal !!   
Savez vous pourquoi il s'est mis à faire du bruit, si ca arrive souvent et.... quel pourrait être la solution pour retrouver un vrai mac ?


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Mars 2005)

Tu tournes sur quelle version de Mac OS ? car depuis la 10.3.7 les ventilos tournent en permanence sur l'ensemble de la gamme.


----------



## fredtravers (29 Mars 2005)

igodwt a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> J'ai mon ibook G4 depuis décembre, et depuis à peu près 3 semaines, j'ai le ventilo qui fonctionne en permanence...
> Avant, il ne faisait aucun bruit, et maintenant, il tourne toujours... C'est très agacant, surtout quand on sait que ce n'est pas normal !!
> Savez vous pourquoi il s'est mis à faire du bruit, si ca arrive souvent et.... quel pourrait être la solution pour retrouver un vrai mac ?


faites les mises à jour du systeme , car ce n'est pas normal


----------



## Bat-Mac (29 Mars 2005)

Eh ben... il semblerait que ce soit plutôt la m.à.j. X.3.8 qui engendre ça, non ?
Mon PB était arrivé avec X.3.7 installé et le ventilo se met *très rarement* en route...


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben... il semblerait que ce soit plutôt la m.à.j. X.3.8 qui engendre ça, non ?
> Mon PB était arrivé avec X.3.7 installé et le ventilo se met *très rarement* en route...


Idem pour mon PB12 depuis sa mise à niveau 3.8 ca tourne en permanence ....  :rose: 
Peut-on reinstaller 3.7 par-dessus la 3.8 sans perdre ses données ou c'est impossible?

D'après cet article http://www.deleet.de/ray/pbfanfix.html  il s'agirait de la volonté délibérée d'Apple de modifier de façon globlale sur tous les modèles la gestion du ventilateur.
Le ventilateur s'enclencherait SUR TOUS LES MODELES à 51° et s'arrêterait à 47° ... et il semblerait donc que dans les PB12 la température n'arrive pas,vu sa petitesse,à redescendre à cette valeur expliquant le fonctionnement permanent du ventilateur.
L'article propose de remplacer le fichier /systeme/biblioheque/extensions/AppleADM103x par une ancienne version non corrigée ....
Remarquez toutefois que le gars est prudent et annonce "vous le faites à vos risques et périls et je ne serait en aucun cas tenu responsable de l'explosion de votre PB par surchauffe bien entendu"

En tout cas lui semble l'avoir fait et parle du calme retrouvé!!


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Mars 2005)

Je viens de faire la manipulation sur mon PB12" et  .... CA MARCHE !! .... silence absolu .. plus de soufflerie ... juste le tout petit ronronement du disque dur en collant son oreille sur le clavier mais c'est pas pratique pour taper  :love:
D'après un autre post il semblerait que le fichier se trouvant sur le disque d'installation OSX 10.3.7 donne le même résultat ... 

Pour ceux que la manip interesse voici la procédure:
1) charger le logiciel d'extraction Pacifist ici http://www.charlessoft.com/
2) faire une copie de sécurité du fichier /systeme/biblioheque/extensions/AppleADM103x.kext
3) verifer que vous avez les autorisations posseseur=System et group=Wheel 
4) charger le package  OSX 10.2.8 ici http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=120245  et lancer Pacifist  ... ouvrir le package 10.2.8 et rechercher le répertoire AppleADM103x.kext  ... extraire vers /systeme/biblioheque/extensions/
5) rebooter
6) enlever vos boules Kyes    

ou bien

4) inserer le disque OSX 10.3.7 ... annuler l'insatllation ... lancer pacifist et faire comme ci-dessus
5)rebooter




Conclusion:
La temperature du clavier ne semble pas plus importante qu'avant
Question:
Quel logiicel utilisez-vous pour mesurer les T° internes des éléments les plus importants?


----------



## Nobody (29 Mars 2005)

Mon ibook tourne sous 10.3.8 et je n'entends absolument rien... mis à part le HD de temps à autre, un petit crr crr très discret, sinon aucun bruit de ventilo.


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Mars 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mon ibook tourne sous 10.3.8 et je n'entends absolument rien... mis à part le HD de temps à autre, un petit crr crr très discret, sinon aucun bruit de ventilo.


IL semblerait d'après certains que ce problème ne soit pas systématique mais dépende de la dispersion dans la précision des sensors ... de la présence d'options ... etc ...
En tout cas on sait que la plage de surveillance de T° qui était initialement enclenchement à 64°c et arrêt à 57°c a été redescendue à 51°c et 47°c respectivement ... c'est dire que les risques de se retrouver avec un ventilo enclenché en permanence a sérieusement augmenté.

Bref procédure à n'appliquer que si vous êtes réellement concernés bien évidement


----------



## RainMan (29 Mars 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quel logiicel utilisez-vous pour mesurer les T° internes des éléments les plus importants?



Temperature Monitor


----------



## Macounette (29 Mars 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mon ibook tourne sous 10.3.8 et je n'entends absolument rien... mis à part le HD de temps à autre, un petit crr crr très discret, sinon aucun bruit de ventilo.


Pareil que toi  et j'ai aussi un iBook (14", 1.2 GHz, MacOS X 10.3.8) et je n'entends jamais le ventilo...


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2005)

le mode d'utilisation est aussi certainement en cause, j'imagine (genre le stream via airtunes et airport...)


----------



## Bat-Mac (29 Mars 2005)

J'imagine que ça dépend évidemment du contexte physique de l'utilisation...
Moi je bosse au frais...   

Eviter de poser le portable sur une surface molle, genre coussin, couvertures ou cuisses...   
Aérer la pièce...

Ca va se gâter à partir de mai, c'est clair...


----------



## RainMan (29 Mars 2005)

Moi je le pose sur deux belles gommes bien blanches (1Euros). Cela permet la ventilation par le dessous et c'est plus pratique pour taper. Maintenant, il existe des "speedballs" qui font la même chose mais c'est 30 Euros...


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Mars 2005)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le pose sur deux belles gommes bien blanches (1Euros). Cela permet la ventilation par le dessous et c'est plus pratique pour taper. Maintenant, il existe des "speedballs" qui font la même chose mais c'est 30 Euros...


2 ficelles au plafond et mon PB12" au bout .... 
Cà peut même servir de balançoire pour les petits
Pour les plus gros postérieurs vaut mieux envisager le 17"  :love:


----------



## Tox (29 Mars 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> IL semblerait d'après certains que ce problème ne soit pas systématique mais dépende de la dispersion dans la précision des sensors ... de la présence d'options ... etc ...
> En tout cas on sait que la plage de surveillance de T° qui était initialement enclenchement à 64°c et arrêt à 57°c a été redescendue à 51°c et 47°c respectivement ... c'est dire que les risques de se retrouver avec un ventilo enclenché en permanence a sérieusement augmenté.



Après essai, sur mon iBook 12", la température à laquelle le ventilo s'arrête est de 54.8°, soit dès que le processeur est repassé sous 55°. Il s'enclenche bien au-delà de 60°, mais je n'ai pas vérifié précisément. Version OS = 10.3.8


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Mars 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Après essai, sur mon iBook 12", la température à laquelle le ventilo s'arrête est de 54.8°, soit dès que le processeur est repassé sous 55°. Il s'enclenche bien au-delà de 60°, mais je n'ai pas vérifié précisément. Version OS = 10.3.8


On peut donc vraisemblablement considérer que tu équipé de la version 1ere generation où, en considérant la dispersion sur la précision des sensors, on retouve à peu de choses près les valeurs annoncées par Apple.
Tu ne devrais pas souvent être ennuyé par le déclenchement du ventilo ... non?


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le mode d'utilisation est aussi certainement en cause, j'imagine (genre le stream via airtunes et airport...)


Super Yvos ...  tes liens sur la Bolivie et autre .. mes yeux se régalent

Merci


----------



## Tox (29 Mars 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On peut donc vraisemblablement considérer que tu équipé de la version 1ere generation où, en considérant la dispersion sur la précision des sensors, on retouve à peu de choses près les valeurs annoncées par Apple.
> Tu ne devrais pas souvent être ennuyé par le déclenchement du ventilo ... non?



Effectivement, pour l'entendre, il me faut soit recharger en même temps que j'emploie le CPU à 100% ou encore utiliser un jeu gourmand sur une surface empêchant un bon refroidissement (coussin, genoux, etc.).


----------



## drs (31 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Tu tournes sur quelle version de Mac OS ? car depuis la 10.3.7 les ventilos tournent en permanence sur l'ensemble de la gamme.



salut

je n'ai jamais entendu le ventilo tourner en permanence depuis la 10.3.0 !!

Alex


----------



## pouyamad (31 Mars 2005)

Pas de soufflerie non plus pour moi... :-D

*iBook 12" G4 1,2GHz sous X.3.7 puis X.3.8.*
Température monitorée par *Temperature Text* (dans Konfabulator)

=> ventilo enclenché vers 60ºC (ou 70 j'ai un doute ??), s'arrete vers 55ºC.

Effectivement c'est assez "difficile" d'y arriver. En tout cas pas avec un simple stream AirTunes ;-)

Personnellement, j'y arrive après 45-60mn de jeu 3D, ou en encodage MPEG4; et surtout avec le iBook mal ventilé (couverture, cuisses, etc).

Par contre, parfois il il me semble qu'il continue à souffler, meme au-dessous de 55. Après un veille-réveil il s'arrette. [??]


Et puis quel boucan quand il tourne ! Si vos ventilos sont aussi bruyants que le mien, ça doit etre insupportable, non ??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mars 2005)

Le problème des ventilos qui s'emballent a fait longuement parler sur ce thread :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89689

LA solution serait d'appliquer une MÀJ Combo (même si vous êtes déja passé en 10,3,8 pour voir disparaître ces problèmes. Allez voir là bas, c'est expliqué plus longuement.


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Mars 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mon ibook tourne sous 10.3.8 et je n'entends absolument rien... mis à part le HD de temps à autre, un petit crr crr très discret, sinon aucun bruit de ventilo.


Les témoignages de NOBODY,DRS,MACOUNETTE et POUYAMAD sont très interessants !!!!
Je m'adresse donc à tous les propriétaires de Ibook12" ou de PB12" et uniquement ceux-là pour consacrer un tout petit instant à relever le N° de la version de leur fichier AppleADM103x.kext
que vous trouverez dans le répertoire /system/library/extensions/ pour la version anglaise
ou /systeme/biblioheque/extensions/ pour la version francaise

Pour cela faire simplement "POMME I" sur le fichier et la version est citéeun peu plus bas

Pour me permettre de faire analyse précise pouvez me fournir les 4 seuls renseignements suivants :
1) IBook12" ou PB12"
2) version OSX
3) version du fichier AppleADM103x.kext
5) ventilateur enclenché DES L'ALLUMAGE  oui ou non? (important: je ne parle pas de l'enclenchement naturel du ventilo lors d'applications gourmandes!!)

Merci pour votre collaboration!!!!


----------



## Tox (31 Mars 2005)

1) iBook 12" 1.2 GHz, novembre 2004
2) 10.3.8
3) 1.0.9
4) Non


----------



## Mulder (31 Mars 2005)

1) iBook 12" 1 GHz
2) 10.3.8
3) 1.0.9
4) Non


----------



## pouyamad (31 Mars 2005)

1) iBook 12" 1.2GHz    (acheté aux USA en janvier 2005)
2) X.3.8
3) 1.0.9
4) Non, jamais au démarrage  (ni avec X.3.7)


----------



## nicogala (31 Mars 2005)

Le tout est encore de savoir de quel bruit on parle, par exemple chez moi c'est le disque-dur qui "souffle" en permanence (même qd la T°c est en dessous de 25°c (c'est un toshiba 60Go mais on en a déjà parlé ailleur  )
Mon proc' est monté à + de 58°c mais j'ai jamais entendu d'autre bruit que le sus-cité, si c'est le même cas c'est pas du côté de la sensibilité des capteurs au niveau du proc' ni des mises à jour qu'il faut chercher, mais plutôt au niveau du DD  ... quel est donc le modèle du tien ?


----------



## Nobody (31 Mars 2005)

1) iBook G4 12 " 1.2 Ghz reçu en mars 2005, fabriqué la 3ème semaine de 2005 (janvier donc)
2) 10.3.8
3) 1.0.9
4) non


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Mars 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Le tout est encore de savoir de quel bruit on parle, par exemple chez moi c'est le disque-dur qui "souffle" en permanence (même qd la T°c est en dessous de 25°c (c'est un toshiba 60Go mais on en a déjà parlé ailleur  )
> Mon proc' est monté à + de 58°c mais j'ai jamais entendu d'autre bruit que le sus-cité, si c'est le même cas c'est pas du côté de la sensibilité des capteurs au niveau du proc' ni des mises à jour qu'il faut chercher, mais plutôt au niveau du DD  ... quel est donc le modèle du tien ?


Un 100giga 5200t ST9100823A de chez ???
Le souffle d'un disque dur qui tourne ne ressemble pas du tout à un bruit PERMANENT de soufflerie d'un ventilateur de sécrité tel que je le constatais.
L'important  finallement c'est de constater qu'il y a bien un avant et après après mise en route de la bidouille .. et reproduite à plusieurs reprises cela fini par en devenir une confirmation.
Mais bon ceux qui n'ont pas le problème peuvent bien sûr en douter mais ceux qui l'ont vraiment ce problème ne pourront qu'émettre un ouf de soulagement.
Je suis prudent et ne veux absolument pas crier au scandale Apple .. je l'aime trop pour cela ... je propose simplement de tenter l'aventure à ceux qui ont ce problème et UNIQUEMENT à eux.
C'est à essayer en tout cas puisque la manip est réversible


----------



## Tox (3 Avril 2005)

Peut-être le saviez-vous déjà, mais je viens de constater que le déclenchement et l'arrêt du ventilo de mon iBook est aussi lié au dégagement de chaleur du GPU.


----------



## Yip (3 Avril 2005)

1) PowerBook 12" de mars 2003 (voir ma signature)
2) 10.3.7
3) 1.0.5 (j'ai fait la manip il y a un bon moment lors d'une autre maj système)
4) Non


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Avril 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> 1) PowerBook 12" de mars 2003 (voir ma signature)
> 2) 10.3.7
> 3) 1.0.5 (j'ai fait la manip il y a un bon moment lors d'une autre maj système)
> 4) Non


Perso j'ai :
1) PB12" mars 2005
2) 10.3.8
3) avant 1.0.9 (problème) maintenant 1.0.5 (et tout est redevenu ok)
4) plus maintenant


----------



## nicogala (4 Avril 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un 100giga 5200t ST9100823A de chez ???
> Le souffle d'un disque dur qui tourne ne ressemble pas du tout à un bruit PERMANENT de soufflerie d'un ventilateur de sécrité tel que je le constatais.


Note que le bruit de mon disque-dur est justement un souffle permanent et continu sans aucune variation, de l'allumage jusqu'à la mise en veille... aisément confonductible (<-doute  :mouais: ) avec un ventillo général...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Avril 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Note que le bruit de mon disque-dur est justement un souffle permanent et continu sans aucune variation, de l'allumage jusqu'à la mise en veille... aisément confonductible (<-doute  :mouais: ) avec un ventillo général...


Confondable ..  
disque dur = un soufle léger,très discret et s'arrêtant si le disque dur s'arrête 
ventilateur de sécurité sur PB = souffle puissant,très audible et permanent si la T° n'arrive pas à redescendre.


----------



## Macounette (27 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que toi  et j'ai aussi un iBook (14", 1.2 GHz, MacOS X 10.3.8) et je n'entends jamais le ventilo...


Je disais ça mais depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour en 10.3.9 j'entends moi aussi le ventilo de temps en temps. Surtout si je surfe longtemps depuis mon lit... (comme c'est le cas maintenant). Connaissant le silence notoire du iBook, c'est étonnant d'entendre ce bruit quand même :rose:


----------



## Mulder (27 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si je surfe longtemps depuis mon lit... (comme c'est le cas maintenant).


Le lit n'a jamais été le meilleur endroit pour le refroidissement des portables. :hein:


----------



## Vercoquin (30 Avril 2005)

Désolé de venir polluer ce post avec une vieille machine : PB Ti 550 :rose:  !
Mais j'ai aussi un problème de ventilo depuis 10.3.9, qui se déclenche en permanence, mais sans appli gourmande. Je vais donc appliquer la procédures de jo_6466, en l'en remerciant vivement !!! 

Voilà. A vous les PB 12'  

[Edit]
Après la procédure exécutée, mon PB a retrouvé son silence d'antan :love:


----------

